# current



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

do goldfish like a heavy current? I have 2 in a 10 gallon which are only there till we build our pond. But there filter is for a 30 gallon so there's alot of current is this a problem?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there any way to restrict the flow on the filter. Some filters are for a range of tank sizes depending on the flow rate.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have the flow at it's lowest. The only way i can think of is to add a second media which is possible based on the filters second media slot


----------

